# my shiva-x in 3.32 net sealed box build



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

well not so much a build log as it is the finished results.  i forgot to take pictures along the way. i was to busy and having to much fun to remember to take pics.

well anyway its a 31" tall by 17.5" deep by 15" wide sealed box with a double baffle front. no internal bracing, figured the double baffle would suffice. it's 3.32 net sealed with 52 oz of poly-fil.

i am using the o-audio 500 watt bash plate amp on the 16hz sub-sonic/EQ setting. the shiva-x will be here Tuesday (i can't wait) but for now i am using a jbl driver that came out of one of these. http://jbl.com/home/products/produc...age=ENG&Country=US&Region=USA&cat=SUB&ser=PER

she sounds great right now until you push it hard on the low notes. the little jbl just doesn't have enough linear excursion(xmax). 

here is the in room response at the main listening position.









she's DAMN flat for a sealed box. +/- 4db from 12hz up to 100hz where i sit!

this is how the shiva-x models up in 3.32 net sealed.









i'm not sure how the current jbl driver models up in winisd because i don't have any specs on it. i'm hoping for very similar results, just with the ability to play the low notes without sounding like a mess.

snapped a quick pic of the box as it sits right now.









not sure how or when i'll cover it. looks aren't as important to me as the sound. 

i will update once again on tuesday night after i get the shiva-x in the box.


----------



## Sonnie (Oct 21, 2008)

Not bad at all with 1/3 smoothing. What does it look like full resolution?


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

Scoobiedude said:


> Not bad at all with 1/3 smoothing. What does it look like full resolution?


i only bought the 1/3 octave key so i don't know. guys on avs forum keep telling me to download rew(room EQ wizard). i will soon.

to update this thread i got the shiva-x but it is defective. seems to be a mis-aligned coil. good news is that it's response it pretty sick. i'm only 2db down at 12hz. DIYcable sent me out another replacement. i noticed the scratching coil when playing pink noise so it's pretty bad.


----------



## Sonnie (Oct 21, 2008)

Yep... REW is an absolutely fantastic program and FREE! John Mulcahy, the developer is working on the next version now, which will be even mo betta.

It is fairly easy to understand, but if you need help the guys at Home Theater Shack are super. They have a dedicated REW Forum.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

Scoobiedude said:


> Yep... REW is an absolutely fantastic program and FREE! John Mulcahy, the developer is working on the next version now, which will be even mo betta.
> 
> It is fairly easy to understand, but if you need help the guys at Home Theater Shack are super. They have a dedicated REW Forum.


i kinda don't want to try REW because i don't feel like spending more money on a dedicated sub eq when i really don't need another. the one parametric band in the o-audio amp seems to be enough for me. i had to make a 10-12db cut at 50hz to get that response.

having it flat 1/3 octave is really fine with me.  it's cheaper that way. lol


----------

